# Block device /dev/sda3 is not a valid root device.

## Atheos

After numerous recompiles and fresh installs, I continue to have difficulty at boot.  At boot I end up with the following message:

VFS: Cannot open root device "sda3" or unknown block(8,3)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option

Kernel Panic- not syncing:VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(8,3)

I have done a lot of research and tried everything that was suggested all to no avail.

Below you will find my grub.conf, .config file for the kernel, lspci output, lastlog file for the boot cd, dmesg for the boot cd, messages file for the boot cd, and the output from lsmod.

Any help that anybody could give me will be greatly appreciated. 

Cheers,

Tim

grub.conf

----Inline Attachment Follows-----

default 0

timeout 20

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Windows Vista

rootnoverify (hd1,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.20 r8

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.20-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/sda3 doscsi

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

kernel .config

-----Inline Attachment Follows-----

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.20-gentoo-r8

# Thu Jul  5 18:54:45 2007

#

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_64BIT=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U64 is not set

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

# CONFIG_IPC_NS is not set

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_TASKSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_UTS_NS is not set

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

# CONFIG_CPUSETS is not set

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=y

# CONFIG_RELAY is not set

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_SLAB=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

# CONFIG_KMOD is not set

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

#

# Block layer

#

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS is not set

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_VSMP is not set

CONFIG_MK8=y

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

# CONFIG_MCORE2 is not set

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

CONFIG_NUMA=y

CONFIG_K8_NUMA=y

CONFIG_NODES_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_64_ACPI_NUMA=y

CONFIG_NUMA_EMU=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DISCONTIGMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DISCONTIGMEM_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

# CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_NEED_MULTIPLE_NODES=y

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC is not set

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_MIGRATION=y

CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_EARLY_PFN_TO_NID=y

CONFIG_OUT_OF_LINE_PFN_TO_PAGE=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=32

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_IOMMU=y

# CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU is not set

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_AMD=y

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x200000

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_250=y

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_1000 is not set

CONFIG_HZ=250

# CONFIG_REORDER is not set

CONFIG_K8_NB=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

#

# Power management options

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PM_SYSFS_DEPRECATED is not set

CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION=""

CONFIG_SUSPEND_SMP=y

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_HOTKEY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_NUMA=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

#

# shared options

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_HT_IRQ is not set

#

# PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

#

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

# CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC is not set

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_IA32_AOUT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

#

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

# CONFIG_NETDEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET is not set

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

# CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG is not set

CONFIG_IPV6=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTER_PREF is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MIP6 is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_ROUTEOPTIMIZATION is not set

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MULTIPLE_TABLES is not set

# CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

#

# DCCP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

#

# TIPC Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_TCPPROBE is not set

CONFIG_HAMRADIO=y

#

# Packet Radio protocols

#

CONFIG_AX25=y

CONFIG_AX25_DAMA_SLAVE=y

CONFIG_NETROM=y

CONFIG_ROSE=y

#

# AX.25 network device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MKISS is not set

# CONFIG_6PACK is not set

# CONFIG_BPQETHER is not set

CONFIG_BAYCOM_SER_FDX=y

CONFIG_BAYCOM_SER_HDX=y

# CONFIG_YAM is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211 is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

#

# Connector - unified userspace <-> kernelspace linker

#

# CONFIG_CONNECTOR is not set

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

#

# Plug and Play support

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_BLOCKSIZE=1024

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_IOC4 is not set

# CONFIG_TIFM_CORE is not set

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=y

CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL=y

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3=y

CONFIG_WDC_ALI15X3=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD=y

CONFIG_PDC202XX_BURST=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD=y

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_TGT=y

CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH=y

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC=y

#

# SCSI Transports

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS_DEBUG=y

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID=y

CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX=y

CONFIG_AIC79XX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC79XX_RESET_DELAY_MS=4000

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_ENABLE_RD_STRM is not set

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_MASK=0

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC94XX=y

CONFIG_AIC94XX_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR=y

CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN=y

CONFIG_MEGARAID_MM=y

CONFIG_MEGARAID_MAILBOX=y

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_OMIT_FLASHPOINT is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_TAGGED_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_LINKED_COMMANDS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_MAX_TAGS=16

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_STEX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SRP=y

#

# Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers

#

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_SATA_SVW=y

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

CONFIG_SATA_MV=y

CONFIG_SATA_NV=y

CONFIG_PDC_ADMA=y

CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR=y

CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE=y

CONFIG_SATA_SX4=y

CONFIG_SATA_SIL=y

CONFIG_SATA_SIL24=y

CONFIG_SATA_SIS=y

CONFIG_SATA_ULI=y

CONFIG_SATA_VIA=y

CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE=y

CONFIG_PATA_ALI=y

CONFIG_PATA_AMD=y

CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP=y

CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP=y

CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X=y

CONFIG_PATA_CS5520=y

CONFIG_PATA_CS5530=y

CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS=y

CONFIG_PATA_EFAR=y

CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_PATA_HPT366=y

CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X=y

CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N=y

CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3=y

CONFIG_PATA_IT821X=y

CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON=y

CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX=y

CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL=y

CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX=y

CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX=y

CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL=y

CONFIG_PATA_NS87410=y

CONFIG_PATA_OPTI=y

CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA=y

CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD=y

CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS=y

CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000=y

CONFIG_PATA_SC1200=y

CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS=y

CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X=y

CONFIG_PATA_SIL680=y

CONFIG_PATA_SIS=y

CONFIG_PATA_VIA=y

CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND=y

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=y

CONFIG_MD_LINEAR=y

CONFIG_MD_RAID0=y

CONFIG_MD_RAID1=y

CONFIG_MD_RAID10=y

CONFIG_MD_RAID456=y

CONFIG_MD_RAID5_RESHAPE=y

CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH=y

CONFIG_MD_FAULTY=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

CONFIG_DM_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_DM_CRYPT=y

CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT=y

CONFIG_DM_MIRROR=y

CONFIG_DM_ZERO=y

CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH=y

CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH_EMC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM_BBR=y

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

CONFIG_FUSION=y

CONFIG_FUSION_SPI=y

CONFIG_FUSION_FC=y

CONFIG_FUSION_SAS=y

CONFIG_FUSION_MAX_SGE=128

CONFIG_FUSION_CTL=y

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_OUI_DB is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXTRA_CONFIG_ROMS is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXPORT_FULL_API is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

#

# Protocol Drivers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394 is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=y

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

#

# Macintosh device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MAC_EMUMOUSEBTN is not set

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

CONFIG_TUN=y

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# PHY device support

#

# CONFIG_PHYLIB is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_CASSINI is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM=y

CONFIG_VORTEX=y

# CONFIG_TYPHOON is not set

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

CONFIG_NET_TULIP=y

# CONFIG_DE2104X is not set

CONFIG_TULIP=y

# CONFIG_TULIP_MWI is not set

# CONFIG_TULIP_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_TULIP_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_DE4X5 is not set

# CONFIG_WINBOND_840 is not set

# CONFIG_DM9102 is not set

# CONFIG_ULI526X is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

CONFIG_B44=y

CONFIG_FORCEDETH=y

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

CONFIG_E100=y

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

CONFIG_8139CP=y

CONFIG_8139TOO=y

# CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_8129 is not set

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

CONFIG_E1000=y

# CONFIG_E1000_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_E1000_DISABLE_PACKET_SPLIT is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

# CONFIG_SKY2 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

CONFIG_TIGON3=y

CONFIG_BNX2=y

# CONFIG_QLA3XXX is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1 is not set

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

CONFIG_S2IO=m

# CONFIG_S2IO_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_MYRI10GE is not set

# CONFIG_NETXEN_NIC is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

CONFIG_NETCONSOLE=y

CONFIG_NETPOLL=y

# CONFIG_NETPOLL_RX is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL_TRAP is not set

CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER=y

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS is not set

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR=y

CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT=y

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2=y

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD=y

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PC8736x_GPIO is not set

CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER=y

CONFIG_MAX_RAW_DEVS=256

CONFIG_HPET=y

# CONFIG_HPET_RTC_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_HPET_MMAP=y

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

#

# TPM devices

#

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=y

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA=y

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_AMD756=y

CONFIG_I2C_AMD756_S4882=y

CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111=y

# CONFIG_I2C_I801 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_ISA=m

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_OCORES is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE=y

CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4=y

CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595=y

CONFIG_I2C_SIS630=y

CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X=y

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

CONFIG_I2C_VIA=y

CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO=y

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_ISA is not set

#

# Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1337 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1374 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCA9539 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6875 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE=y

CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO=y

CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS=y

CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP=y

#

# SPI support

#

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_SPI_MASTER is not set

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

#

# Hardware Monitoring support

#

CONFIG_HWMON=y

# CONFIG_HWMON_VID is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_K8TEMP=y

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCPOS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87427 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M192 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT1211 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83791D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83793 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

# CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID is not set

# CONFIG_FB is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=256

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Speakup console speech

#

# CONFIG_SPEAKUP is not set

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=y

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_RTCTIMER_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK=y

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y

CONFIG_SND_DUMMY=y

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=y

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M=y

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3=y

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AC97_POWER_SAVE is not set

#

# USB devices

#

CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO=y

CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y=y

#

# Open Sound System

#

CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_BT878 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ES1371 is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_ICH=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDCLAS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDPIN is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_VIA82CXXX is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_TRACEINIT is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_DMAP is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CS4232 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_SSCAPE is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_VMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TRIX is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MPU401 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_PAS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_PSS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_SB is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_YM3812 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_UART6850 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_AEDSP16 is not set

CONFIG_AC97_BUS=y

#

# HID Devices

#

CONFIG_HID=y

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_ACM=y

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

#

#

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK is not set

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACECAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_YEALINK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE2 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLETOUCH is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET_MII is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

#

# USB port drivers

#

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB DSL modem support

#

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# MMC/SD Card support

#

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

#

# LED devices

#

# CONFIG_NEW_LEDS is not set

#

# LED drivers

#

#

# LED Triggers

#

#

# InfiniBand support

#

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

#

# EDAC - error detection and reporting (RAS) (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_EDAC is not set

#

# Real Time Clock

#

# CONFIG_RTC_CLASS is not set

#

# DMA Engine support

#

CONFIG_DMA_ENGINE=y

#

# DMA Clients

#

CONFIG_NET_DMA=y

#

# DMA Devices

#

CONFIG_INTEL_IOATDMA=y

#

# Virtualization

#

# CONFIG_KVM is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP=y

CONFIG_FS_XIP=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_EXT4DEV_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT4DEV_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT4DEV_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT4DEV_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_JBD2=y

CONFIG_JBD2_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_JFS_FS=y

CONFIG_JFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_JFS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_JFS_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_JFS_STATISTICS=y

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_XFS_FS=y

CONFIG_XFS_QUOTA=y

CONFIG_XFS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_XFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_XFS_RT=y

# CONFIG_GFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_QUOTACTL=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

# CONFIG_FUSE_FS is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_ACL=y

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

# CONFIG_UDF_FS is not set

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

# CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS is not set

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_V4 is not set

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_ROOT_NFS=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5 is not set

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3 is not set

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_9P_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL is not set

CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_LDM_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_KARMA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION is not set

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

#

# Distributed Lock Manager

#

# CONFIG_DLM is not set

#

# Instrumentation Support

#

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_KPROBES=y

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

# CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_FS=y

# CONFIG_HEADERS_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=18

CONFIG_DETECT_SOFTLOCKUP=y

# CONFIG_SCHEDSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SLAB is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RT_MUTEXES is not set

# CONFIG_RT_MUTEX_TESTER is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_MUTEXES is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RWSEMS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCK_ALLOC is not set

# CONFIG_PROVE_LOCKING is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCKING_API_SELFTESTS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KOBJECT is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_VM is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LIST is not set

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

# CONFIG_FORCED_INLINING is not set

# CONFIG_RCU_TORTURE_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_LKDTM is not set

# CONFIG_FAULT_INJECTION is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA is not set

# CONFIG_IOMMU_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_STACK_USAGE is not set

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_XCBC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_GF128MUL is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_LRW is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_X86_64 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_X86_64 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

#

# Hardware crypto devices

#

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=y

# CONFIG_CRC16 is not set

CONFIG_CRC32=y

# CONFIG_LIBCRC32C is not set

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_PLIST=y

CONFIG_IOMAP_COPY=y

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

lspci output

-----Inline Attachment Follows-----

00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP61 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 LPC Bridge (rev a2)

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP61 SMBus (rev a2)

00:01.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP61 Memory Controller (rev a2)

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP61 USB Controller (rev a2)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP61 USB Controller (rev a2)

00:04.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 PCI bridge (rev a1)

00:05.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP61 IDE (rev a2)

00:07.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 Ethernet (rev a2)

00:08.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP61 SATA Controller (rev a2)

00:08.1 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP61 SATA Controller (rev a2)

00:09.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:0e.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB23 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV515 PRO [Radeon X1300/X1550 Series]

02:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV515 PRO [Radeon X1300/X1550 Series] (Secondary)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

/var/log/lastlog for boot installation cd

-----Inline Attachment Follows-----

Linux version 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 (root@poseidon) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r3)) #1 SMP Fri Mar 23 19:20:13 UTC 2007

Command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc dokeymap looptype=squashfs loop=/image.squashfs cdroot initrd=gentoo.igz vga=791 splash=silent,theme:livecd-2007.0 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 quiet BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fff0000 (usable)

BIOS-e820: 000000003fff0000 - 000000003fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

BIOS-e820: 000000003fff3000 - 0000000040000000 (ACPI data)

BIOS-e820: 00000000f0000000 - 00000000f2000000 (reserved)

BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 256 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 262128) 1 entries of 256 used

end_pfn_map = 1048576

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 GBT                                   ) @ 0x00000000000f6480

ACPI: RSDT (v001 GBT    NVDAACPI 0x42302e31 NVDA 0x01010101) @ 0x000000003fff3000

ACPI: FADT (v001 GBT    NVDAACPI 0x42302e31 NVDA 0x01010101) @ 0x000000003fff3040

ACPI: SSDT (v001 PTLTD  POWERNOW 0x00000001  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x000000003fff7840

ACPI: HPET (v001 GBT    NVDAACPI 0x42302e31 NVDA 0x00000098) @ 0x000000003fff7980

ACPI: MCFG (v001 GBT    NVDAACPI 0x42302e31 NVDA 0x01010101) @ 0x000000003fff79c0

ACPI: MADT (v001 GBT    NVDAACPI 0x42302e31 NVDA 0x01010101) @ 0x000000003fff77c0

ACPI: DSDT (v001 GBT    NVDAACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000c) @ 0x0000000000000000

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 256 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 262128) 1 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  DMA32        4096 ->  1048576

  Normal    1048576 ->  1048576

early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->      159

    0:      256 ->   262128

On node 0 totalpages: 262031

  DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 1401 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 2542 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 3527 pages used for memmap

  DMA32 zone: 254505 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Normal zone: 0 pages used for memmap

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 (Bootup-CPU)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 14 global_irq 14 high edge)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 15 global_irq 15 high edge)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ14 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ15 used by override.

Setting APIC routing to physical flat

ACPI: HPET id: 0x10de8201 base: 0xfeff0000

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Nosave address range: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000

Nosave address range: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000f0000

Nosave address range: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000

Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:b0000000)

SMP: Allowing 2 CPUs, 1 hotplug CPUs

PERCPU: Allocating 36416 bytes of per cpu data

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 257047

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc dokeymap looptype=squashfs loop=/image.squashfs cdroot initrd=gentoo.igz vga=791 splash=silent,theme:livecd-2007.0 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 quiet BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Sat Oct 7 10:52:29 EDT 2006 : initialized

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Checking aperture...

CPU 0: aperture @ e5e0000000 size 32 MB

Aperture too small (32 MB)

No AGP bridge found

Memory: 1020824k/1048512k available (3353k kernel code, 26976k reserved, 996k data, 220k init)

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4826.77 BogoMIPS (lpj=24133864)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

ACPI: Core revision 20060707

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

result 12558506

Detected 12.558 MHz APIC timer.

Brought up 1 CPUs

testing NMI watchdog ... OK.

time.c: Using 25.000000 MHz WALL HPET GTOD HPET/TSC timer.

time.c: Detected 2411.231 MHz processor.

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 5345k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG at f0000000

PCI: No mmconfig possible on device 00:18

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:04.0

Boot video device is 0000:02:00.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs *5 7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK6] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK7] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK8] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIGP] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LP2P] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs *5 7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAZA] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPMU] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs *5 7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIDE] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSID] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LFID] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] (IRQs 17) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] (IRQs 1 :Cool:  *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] (IRQs 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC6] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC7] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC8] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AIGP] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APMU] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AAZA] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCS] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCM] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCZ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSJ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI-DMA: Disabling IOMMU.

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x1000-0x107f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x1080-0x10ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x1400-0x147f has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x1480-0x14ff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x1800-0x187f has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x1880-0x18ff has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:04.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: f4000000-f40fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:09.0

  IO window: a000-afff

  MEM window: f2000000-f3ffffff

  PREFETCH window: e0000000-efffffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:09.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1183722059.840:1): initialized

DLM (built Mar 23 2007 19:16:33) installed

squashfs: version 3.1 (2006/08/19) Phillip Lougher

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

OCFS2 1.3.3

OCFS2 Node Manager 1.3.3

OCFS2 DLM 1.3.3

OCFS2 DLMFS 1.3.3

OCFS2 User DLM kernel interface loaded

GFS2 (built Mar 23 2007 19:16:57) installed

Lock_Nolock (built Mar 23 2007 19:17:32) installed

Lock_DLM (built Mar 23 2007 19:17:29) installed

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:09.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[03e8:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:09.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:09.0:pcie03]

initialized device: /dev/synth, node ( MAJOR 10, MINOR 25 )

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe0000000, mapped to 0xffffc20010100000, using 3072k, total 16384k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=9

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

00:08: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:09: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE-MCP61: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:06.0

NFORCE-MCP61: chipset revision 162

NFORCE-MCP61: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE-MCP61: 0000:00:06.0 (rev a2) UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: _NEC DVD_RW ND-3550A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hda: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

Freeing unused kernel memory: 220k freed

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] enabled at IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.1[B] -> Link [APCL] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.1 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:02.1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: irq 23, io mem 0xf4108000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> Link [APCF] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 22, io mem 0xf4107000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

usb 2-3: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

input: Logitech USB Receiver as /class/input/input0

input: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:02.0-3

input: Logitech USB Receiver as /class/input/input1

input,hiddev96: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:02.0-3

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] enabled at IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:0e.0[A] -> Link [APC3] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[18]  MMIO=[f4004000-f40047ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8]

ieee1394: sbp2: Driver forced to serialize I/O (serialize_io=1)

ieee1394: sbp2: Try serialize_io=0 for better performance

libata version 2.00 loaded.

sata_nv 0000:00:08.0: version 2.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] enabled at IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:08.0[A] -> Link [APSI] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:08.0 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9F0 ctl 0xBF2 bmdma 0xCC00 irq 21

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x970 ctl 0xB72 bmdma 0xCC08 irq 21

scsi0 : sata_nv

ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 976771055 sectors: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata1.00: ata1: dev 0 multi count 16

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi1 : sata_nv

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ATA: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0x977

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD5000AAKS-0 12.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

SCSI device sda: 976771055 512-byte hdwr sectors (500107 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 976771055 512-byte hdwr sectors (500107 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 < sda5 sda6 sda7 >

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSJ] enabled at IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:08.1[B] -> Link [APSJ] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:08.1 to 64

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9E0 ctl 0xBE2 bmdma 0xE000 irq 20

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x960 ctl 0xB62 bmdma 0xE008 irq 20

scsi2 : sata_nv

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[001a4d0000e165ff]

ata3: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata3.00: ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 976771055 sectors: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata3.00: ata3: dev 0 multi count 16

ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi3 : sata_nv

ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ATA: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0x967

scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD5000AAKS-0 12.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

SCSI device sdb: 976771055 512-byte hdwr sectors (500107 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sdb: 976771055 512-byte hdwr sectors (500107 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

sdb: sdb1

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sdb

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.10.0-ioctl (2006-09-14) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

JFS: nTxBlock = 8021, nTxLock = 64169

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.2.9-k4

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

UDF-fs: No partition found (1)

XFS: bad magic number

XFS: SB validate failed

GFS2: Unrecognized block device or mount point /dev/sda<4>GFS2: gfs2 mount does not exist

UDF-fs: No VRS found

XFS: bad magic number

XFS: SB validate failed

GFS2: Unrecognized block device or mount point /dev/sda2<4>GFS2: gfs2 mount does not exist

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda4: rw=0, want=18, limit=2

ReiserFS: sda4: warning: sh-2006: read_super_block: bread failed (dev sda4, block 8, size 1024)

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda4: rw=0, want=130, limit=2

ReiserFS: sda4: warning: sh-2006: read_super_block: bread failed (dev sda4, block 64, size 1024)

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda4: rw=0, want=4, limit=2

EXT3-fs: unable to read superblock

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda4: rw=0, want=4, limit=2

EXT2-fs: unable to read superblock

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda4: rw=0, want=66, limit=2

isofs_fill_super: bread failed, dev=sda4, iso_blknum=16, block=32

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda4: rw=0, want=68, limit=2

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda4: rw=0, want=1252, limit=2

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda4: rw=0, want=1028, limit=2

UDF-fs: No partition found (1)

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda4: rw=0, want=8, limit=2

XFS: SB read failed

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda4: rw=48, want=136, limit=2

gfs2: error -5 reading superblock

GFS2: Unrecognized block device or mount point /dev/sda4<4>GFS2: gfs2 mount does not exist

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda4: rw=0, want=72, limit=2

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda4: rw=0, want=128, limit=2

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

UDF-fs: No partition found (1)

XFS: bad magic number

XFS: SB validate failed

GFS2: Unrecognized block device or mount point /dev/sdb<4>GFS2: gfs2 mount does not exist

UDF-fs: No partition found (1)

XFS: bad magic number

XFS: SB validate failed

GFS2: Unrecognized block device or mount point /dev/sdb1<4>GFS2: gfs2 mou

----------

## pdr

Will need to know the hardware too - sata-nv seems to be kicking in, so I assume it is some type of nvidia chipset. What kind? (in particular, the one that /dev/sda is plugged into). Is there raid? Encryption? LVM? What kind of file system is on the disk?

Basically you have enough of a setup that it looks like grub was able to load the kernel from /boot, but for the kernel to access / it needs (linked into the kernel, not as modules):

1. Chipset driver, with possible transport stuff like the sata support (looks like it is probably there). That is, it has to be able to access the block device itself.

2. If this it is a raided drive, then the appropriate raid has to be linked into the kernel (raid-0, raid-1, whatever).

3. If you have a mapper on top of that (eg cryptsetupLuks) then that has to be linked in.

4. If LVM is in there, it has to be statically linked too.

5. Finally, to access files the filesystem (ext2, jfs, etc) has to be statically linked in too.

All this stuff has to be statically linked (ie '*' in menuconfig, not 'M' for module) because until the kernel can get access to / (and, in particular /lib/modules) it cannot load any modules - so anything needed to get it to that point has to be in the kernel image itself. Once the kernel can access /etc, /lib/modules, etc then it can finally load modules as required.

My guess at this point is that the filesystem wasn't linked in.

----------

## Atheos

I'm using a Gigabyte S-Series M61P-S3 motherboard with an nVIDIA GeForce 6100/nForce 430 chipset.  It does support raid but it is not set up as such.  The hard drive is a 500GB Western Digital WD Caviar SE16.  The filesystem  on /boot is ext2, built in, and the root fs, as well as the rest of the partitions, are ext3.  /boot is on the first primary partition, swap is on the second primary partition, / is on the third, the extended drive starts on /dev/sda4 and contains /home, /usr, /var are all on extended partitions /dev/sda5 /dev/sda6 and /dev/sda7.  I built the machine and don't think that encryption is needed, although I am not positive.  I'm also not sure if LVM is required.

----------

## Atheos

I have a dual boot athlon64 system.  Both hd's are the same, one connected to /dev/sda, linux, and one on /dev/sdb, windows vista

----------

## Atheos

dmesg for boot installation cd

-----Inline Attachment Follows-----

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd syslog-ng[29875]: syslog-ng version 1.6.11 starting

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd syslog-ng[29875]: Changing permissions on special file /dev/tty12

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd Linux version 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 (root@poseidon) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r3)) #1 SMP Fri Mar 23 19:20:13 UTC 2007

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd Command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc dokeymap looptype=squashfs loop=/image.squashfs cdroot initrd=gentoo.igz vga=791 splash=silent,theme:livecd-2007.0 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 quiet BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fff0000 (usable)

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd BIOS-e820: 000000003fff0000 - 000000003fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd BIOS-e820: 000000003fff3000 - 0000000040000000 (ACPI data)

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd BIOS-e820: 00000000f0000000 - 00000000f2000000 (reserved)

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 256 used

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 262128) 1 entries of 256 used

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd end_pfn_map = 1048576

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd DMI 2.3 present.

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ACPI: RSDP (v000 GBT                                   ) @ 0x00000000000f6480

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ACPI: RSDT (v001 GBT    NVDAACPI 0x42302e31 NVDA 0x01010101) @ 0x000000003fff3000

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ACPI: FADT (v001 GBT    NVDAACPI 0x42302e31 NVDA 0x01010101) @ 0x000000003fff3040

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ACPI: SSDT (v001 PTLTD  POWERNOW 0x00000001  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x000000003fff7840

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ACPI: HPET (v001 GBT    NVDAACPI 0x42302e31 NVDA 0x00000098) @ 0x000000003fff7980

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ACPI: MCFG (v001 GBT    NVDAACPI 0x42302e31 NVDA 0x01010101) @ 0x000000003fff79c0

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ACPI: MADT (v001 GBT    NVDAACPI 0x42302e31 NVDA 0x01010101) @ 0x000000003fff77c0

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ACPI: DSDT (v001 GBT    NVDAACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000c) @ 0x0000000000000000

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 256 used

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 262128) 1 entries of 256 used

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd Zone PFN ranges:

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd DMA             0 ->     4096

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd DMA32        4096 ->  1048576

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd Normal    1048576 ->  1048576

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd 0:        0 ->      159

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd 0:      256 ->   262128

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd On node 0 totalpages: 262031

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd DMA zone: 1401 pages reserved

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd DMA zone: 2542 pages, LIFO batch:0

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd DMA32 zone: 3527 pages used for memmap

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd DMA32 zone: 254505 pages, LIFO batch:31

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd Normal zone: 0 pages used for memmap

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd Processor #0 (Bootup-CPU)

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] disabled)

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 14 global_irq 14 high edge)

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 15 global_irq 15 high edge)

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ACPI: IRQ14 used by override.

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ACPI: IRQ15 used by override.

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd Setting APIC routing to physical flat

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ACPI: HPET id: 0x10de8201 base: 0xfeff0000

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd Nosave address range: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd Nosave address range: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000f0000

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd Nosave address range: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:b0000000)

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd SMP: Allowing 2 CPUs, 1 hotplug CPUs

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd PERCPU: Allocating 36416 bytes of per cpu data

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 257047

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc dokeymap looptype=squashfs loop=/image.squashfs cdroot initrd=gentoo.igz vga=791 splash=silent,theme:livecd-2007.0 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 quiet BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd Initializing CPU#0

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Sat Oct 7 10:52:29 EDT 2006 : initialized

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd Checking aperture...

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd CPU 0: aperture @ e5e0000000 size 32 MB

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd Aperture too small (32 MB)

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd No AGP bridge found

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd Memory: 1020824k/1048512k available (3353k kernel code, 26976k reserved, 996k data, 220k init)

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4826.77 BogoMIPS (lpj=24133864)

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ACPI: Core revision 20060707

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd Using local APIC timer interrupts.

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd result 12558506

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd Detected 12.558 MHz APIC timer.

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd Brought up 1 CPUs

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd testing NMI watchdog ... OK.

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd time.c: Using 25.000000 MHz WALL HPET GTOD HPET/TSC timer.

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd time.c: Detected 2411.231 MHz processor.

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd checking if image is initramfs... it is

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd Freeing initrd memory: 5345k freed

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd NET: Registered protocol family 16

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ACPI: bus type pci registered

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd PCI: Using MMCONFIG at f0000000

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd PCI: No mmconfig possible on device 00:18

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ACPI: Interpreter enabled

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:04.0

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd Boot video device is 0000:02:00.0

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs *5 7 9 10 11 14 15)

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK6] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK7] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK8] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIGP] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LP2P] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs *5 7 9 10 11 14 15)

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAZA] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPMU] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs *5 7 9 10 11 14 15)

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIDE] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSID] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LFID] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] (IRQs 17) *0, disabled.

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] (IRQs 1 :Cool:  *0, disabled.

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] (IRQs 19) *0, disabled.

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC6] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC7] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC8] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AIGP] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APMU] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AAZA] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCS] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCM] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCZ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSJ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd pnp: PnP ACPI init

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd SCSI subsystem initialized

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd PCI-DMA: Disabling IOMMU.

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x1000-0x107f could not be reserved

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x1080-0x10ff has been reserved

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x1400-0x147f has been reserved

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x1480-0x14ff could not be reserved

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x1800-0x187f has been reserved

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x1880-0x18ff has been reserved

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:04.0

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd IO window: disabled.

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd MEM window: f4000000-f40fffff

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd PREFETCH window: disabled.

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:09.0

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd IO window: a000-afff

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd MEM window: f2000000-f3ffffff

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd PREFETCH window: e0000000-efffffff

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:09.0 to 64

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd NET: Registered protocol family 2

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd TCP reno registered

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd audit(1183722059.840:1): initialized

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd DLM (built Mar 23 2007 19:16:33) installed

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd squashfs: version 3.1 (2006/08/19) Phillip Lougher

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd OCFS2 1.3.3

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd OCFS2 Node Manager 1.3.3

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd OCFS2 DLM 1.3.3

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd OCFS2 DLMFS 1.3.3

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd OCFS2 User DLM kernel interface loaded

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd GFS2 (built Mar 23 2007 19:16:57) installed

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd Lock_Nolock (built Mar 23 2007 19:17:32) installed

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd Lock_DLM (built Mar 23 2007 19:17:29) installed

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd io scheduler noop registered

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd io scheduler deadline registered

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd io scheduler cfq registered

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:09.0 to 64

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[03e8:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd Allocate Port Service[0000:00:09.0:pcie00]

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd Allocate Port Service[0000:00:09.0:pcie03]

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd initialized device: /dev/synth, node ( MAJOR 10, MINOR 25 )

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe0000000, mapped to 0xffffc20010100000, using 3072k, total 16384k

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=9

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd vesafb: scrolling: redraw

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd 00:08: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd 00:09: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd NFORCE-MCP61: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:06.0

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd NFORCE-MCP61: chipset revision 162

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd NFORCE-MCP61: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd NFORCE-MCP61: 0000:00:06.0 (rev a2) UDMA133 controller

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd Probing IDE interface ide0...

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd hda: _NEC DVD_RW ND-3550A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd Probing IDE interface ide1...

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd hda: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd TCP cubic registered

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd NET: Registered protocol family 1

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd NET: Registered protocol family 17

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd Freeing unused kernel memory: 220k freed

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd usbcore: registered new device driver usb

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] enabled at IRQ 23

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.1[B] -> Link [APCL] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.1 to 64

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: EHCI Host Controller

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: debug port 1

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:02.1

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: irq 23, io mem 0xf4108000

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd hub 1-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd USB Mass Storage support registered.

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] enabled at IRQ 22

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> Link [APCF] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: OHCI Host Controller

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 22, io mem 0xf4107000

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd hub 2-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd usb 2-3: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd usb 2-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd input: Logitech USB Receiver as /class/input/input0

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd input: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:02.0-3

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd input: Logitech USB Receiver as /class/input/input1

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd input,hiddev96: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:02.0-3

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] enabled at IRQ 18

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:0e.0[A] -> Link [APC3] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[18]  MMIO=[f4004000-f40047ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8]

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ieee1394: sbp2: Driver forced to serialize I/O (serialize_io=1)

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ieee1394: sbp2: Try serialize_io=0 for better performance

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd libata version 2.00 loaded.

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd sata_nv 0000:00:08.0: version 2.0

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] enabled at IRQ 21

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:08.0[A] -> Link [APSI] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:08.0 to 64

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9F0 ctl 0xBF2 bmdma 0xCC00 irq 21

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x970 ctl 0xB72 bmdma 0xCC08 irq 21

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd scsi0 : sata_nv

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ata1.00: ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 976771055 sectors: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ata1.00: ata1: dev 0 multi count 16

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd scsi1 : sata_nv

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ATA: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0x977

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD5000AAKS-0 12.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd SCSI device sda: 976771055 512-byte hdwr sectors (500107 MB)

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd sda: Write Protect is off

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd SCSI device sda: 976771055 512-byte hdwr sectors (500107 MB)

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd sda: Write Protect is off

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 < sda5 sda6 sda7 >

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSJ] enabled at IRQ 20

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:08.1[B] -> Link [APSJ] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:08.1 to 64

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9E0 ctl 0xBE2 bmdma 0xE000 irq 20

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x960 ctl 0xB62 bmdma 0xE008 irq 20

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd scsi2 : sata_nv

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[001a4d0000e165ff]

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ata3: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ata3.00: ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 976771055 sectors: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ata3.00: ata3: dev 0 multi count 16

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd scsi3 : sata_nv

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ATA: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0x967

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD5000AAKS-0 12.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd SCSI device sdb: 976771055 512-byte hdwr sectors (500107 MB)

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd sdb: Write Protect is off

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd sdb: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd SCSI device sdb: 976771055 512-byte hdwr sectors (500107 MB)

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd sdb: Write Protect is off

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd sdb: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd sdb: sdb1

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sdb

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd device-mapper: ioctl: 4.10.0-ioctl (2006-09-14) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd JFS: nTxBlock = 8021, nTxLock = 64169

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.2.9-k4

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd UDF-fs: No partition found (1)

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd XFS: bad magic number

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd XFS: SB validate failed

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd GFS2: Unrecognized block device or mount point /dev/sda<4>GFS2: gfs2 mount does not exist

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd UDF-fs: No VRS found

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd XFS: bad magic number

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd XFS: SB validate failed

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd GFS2: Unrecognized block device or mount point /dev/sda2<4>GFS2: gfs2 mount does not exist

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd attempt to access beyond end of device

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd sda4: rw=0, want=18, limit=2

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ReiserFS: sda4: warning: sh-2006: read_super_block: bread failed (dev sda4, block 8, size 1024)

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd attempt to access beyond end of device

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd sda4: rw=0, want=130, limit=2

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ReiserFS: sda4: warning: sh-2006: read_super_block: bread failed (dev sda4, block 64, size 1024)

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd attempt to access beyond end of device

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd sda4: rw=0, want=4, limit=2

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd EXT3-fs: unable to read superblock

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd attempt to access beyond end of device

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd sda4: rw=0, want=4, limit=2

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd EXT2-fs: unable to read superblock

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd attempt to access beyond end of device

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd sda4: rw=0, want=66, limit=2

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd isofs_fill_super: bread failed, dev=sda4, iso_blknum=16, block=32

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd attempt to access beyond end of device

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd sda4: rw=0, want=68, limit=2

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd attempt to access beyond end of device

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd sda4: rw=0, want=1252, limit=2

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd attempt to access beyond end of device

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd sda4: rw=0, want=1028, limit=2

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd UDF-fs: No partition found (1)

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd attempt to access beyond end of device

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd sda4: rw=0, want=8, limit=2

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd XFS: SB read failed

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd attempt to access beyond end of device

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd sda4: rw=48, want=136, limit=2

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd gfs2: error -5 reading superblock

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd GFS2: Unrecognized block device or mount point /dev/sda4<4>GFS2: gfs2 mount does not exist

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd attempt to access beyond end of device

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd sda4: rw=0, want=72, limit=2

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd attempt to access beyond end of device

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd sda4: rw=0, want=128, limit=2

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd UDF-fs: No partition found (1)

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd XFS: bad magic number

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd XFS: SB validate failed

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd GFS2: Unrecognized block device or mount point /dev/sdb<4>GFS2: gfs2 mount does not exist

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd UDF-fs: No partition found (1)

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd XFS: bad magic number

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd XFS: SB validate failed

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd GFS2: Unrecognized block device or mount point /dev/sdb1<4>GFS2: gfs2 mount does not exist

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 3

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd ISO 9660 Extensions: RRIP_1991A

Jul  6 11:42:32 livecd Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Jul  6 11:42:41 livecd parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

Jul  6 11:42:41 livecd parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP,TRISTATE]

Jul  6 11:42:41 livecd pnp: Device 00:0a disabled.

Jul  6 11:42:42 livecd forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.57.

Jul  6 11:42:42 livecd ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] enabled at IRQ 23

Jul  6 11:42:42 livecd ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:07.0[A] -> Link [APCH] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

Jul  6 11:42:42 livecd PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:07.0 to 64

Jul  6 11:42:42 livecd forcedeth: using HIGHDMA

Jul  6 11:42:42 livecd eth0: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 01458:e000 bound to 0000:00:07.0

Jul  6 11:42:43 livecd ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AAZA] enabled at IRQ 22

Jul  6 11:42:43 livecd ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:05.0[B] -> Link [AAZA] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

Jul  6 11:42:43 livecd PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:05.0 to 64

Jul  6 11:42:43 livecd hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC883, trying auto-probe from BIOS...

Jul  6 11:42:46 livecd eth1394: eth1: IEEE-1394 IPv4 over 1394 Ethernet (fw-host0)

Jul  6 11:42:47 livecd sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

Jul  6 11:42:47 livecd sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

Jul  6 11:42:48 livecd input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input2

Jul  6 11:42:49 livecd pnp: Device 00:0a activated.

Jul  6 11:42:49 livecd parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

Jul  6 11:42:49 livecd parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP,TRISTATE]

Jul  6 11:43:16 livecd rc-scripts: We only hotplug for ethernet interfaces

Jul  6 11:43:17 livecd fbsplash: console 0 using theme 'livecd-2007.0'

Jul  6 11:43:17 livecd fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 0

Jul  6 11:43:17 livecd fbsplash: console 1 using theme 'livecd-2007.0'

Jul  6 11:43:17 livecd fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 1

Jul  6 11:43:17 livecd fbsplash: console 2 using theme 'livecd-2007.0'

Jul  6 11:43:17 livecd fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 2

Jul  6 11:43:17 livecd Bridge firewalling registered

Jul  6 11:43:17 livecd netplugd[1415]: /etc/netplug.d/netplug eth0 in -> pid 1415

Jul  6 11:43:17 livecd fbsplash: console 3 using theme 'livecd-2007.0'

Jul  6 11:43:17 livecd fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 3

Jul  6 11:43:17 livecd fbsplash: console 4 using theme 'livecd-2007.0'

Jul  6 11:43:17 livecd fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 4

Jul  6 11:43:17 livecd fbsplash: console 5 using theme 'livecd-2007.0'

Jul  6 11:43:17 livecd fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 5

Jul  6 11:43:17 livecd rc-scripts: ERROR:  net.eth0 is already starting.

Jul  6 11:43:18 livecd rc-scripts: Configuration not set for eth0 - assuming DHCP

Jul  6 11:43:18 livecd dhcpcd[2132]: MAC address = 00:1a:4d:74:6f:58

Jul  6 11:43:19 livecd dhcpcd[2132]: verified 192.168.1.47 address is not in use

Jul  6 11:43:19 livecd dhcpcd[2132]: your IP address = 192.168.1.47

Jul  6 11:43:20 livecd netplugd[1399]: eth0: state INNING pid 1415 exited status 0

Jul  6 11:43:22 livecd gdm[2192]: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0

Jul  6 11:43:26 livecd gdm[2383]: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0

Jul  6 11:43:30 livecd gdm[2602]: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0

Jul  6 11:43:30 livecd gdm[2191]: deal_with_x_crashes: Running the XKeepsCrashing script

Jul  6 11:43:57 livecd gdm[2191]: Failed to start X server several times in a short time period; disabling display :0

Jul  6 11:44:28 livecd kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Jul  6 11:44:28 livecd EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

Jul  6 11:44:28 livecd EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Jul  6 11:45:03 livecd kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Jul  6 11:45:03 livecd EXT3 FS on sda5, internal journal

Jul  6 11:45:03 livecd EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Jul  6 11:45:14 livecd kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Jul  6 11:45:14 livecd EXT3 FS on sda6, internal journal

Jul  6 11:45:14 livecd EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Jul  6 11:45:39 livecd kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Jul  6 11:45:39 livecd EXT3 FS on sda7, internal journal

Jul  6 11:45:39 livecd EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

lsmod output from boot installation cd

-----Inline Attachment Follows-----

Module                  Size  Used by

bridge                 43824  0

parport_pc             32296  0

parport                28748  1 parport_pc

pcspkr                  4032  0

k8temp                  6208  0

sg                     27496  0

eth1394                17416  0

snd_hda_intel          16224  0

snd_hda_codec         162880  1 snd_hda_intel

snd_pcm                53640  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              18120  1 snd_pcm

snd                    40232  4 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc          8144  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

forcedeth              35204  0

rtc                    11840  0

tg3                    94980  0

e1000                  98688  0

nfs                   100664  0

lockd                  51696  1 nfs

sunrpc                120840  2 nfs,lockd

jfs                   141648  0

dm_mirror              17472  0

dm_mod                 42448  1 dm_mirror

pdc_adma                9412  0

sata_mv                17288  0

ata_piix               13768  0

ahci                   17028  0

sata_qstor              9604  0

sata_vsc                8708  0

sata_uli                7748  0

sata_sis                8196  0

sata_sx4               12996  0

sata_nv                10244  5

sata_via                9796  0

sata_svw                8068  0

sata_sil24             13764  0

sata_sil               10888  0

sata_promise           11460  0

libata                 69920  15 pdc_adma,sata_mv,ata_piix,ahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil24,sata_sil,sata_promise

sbp2                   21508  0

ohci1394               29576  0

ieee1394               64568  3 eth1394,sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd              12032  0

usbhid                 35488  0

ohci_hcd               17988  0

uhci_hcd               21008  0

usb_storage            65984  0

ehci_hcd               25800  0

usbcore                98344  7 sl811_hcd,usbhid,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,ehci_hcd

----------

## pdr

Can you post the output from

```
fdisk -l /dev/sda
```

What I'm looking for is that sda3 has a linux type of 83 and that sda4 really is an extended partition (because dmesg shows trying to find a filesystem for it), and that sda5/6/.. are also type 83.. I would think that sda1 is marked boot since grub got loaded by the bios, but you'll want to confirm it's type is also 83

I don't get what is up with the livecd post - is this the new graphical installer, and it automounts the hard drives (and works)? I always use the minimal livecd and just walk through the steps from the installation doc to do an install, so know pretty much nothing about the new installer..

And does your grub.conf (if you are using lilo - I haven't used it in years, so can't help) tell the kernel what root to use? Example from my workstation:

```
title=Gentoo 2.6.20-r8

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.20-r8 root=/dev/md3 video=...
```

Here you would have "root=/dev/sda3" instead - mine is /dev/md3 because I have raid-1 on my / partition.

----------

## _tuxman_

Hi there, same problem here but I think I can circumscribe the problem a little better 'cause I'm not at a fresh installation but I already have a working kernel and get this error only when upgrading to 2.6.20(-r :Cool: .

I had kernel 2.6.18-gentoo-r3 all worked fine, but when upgrading the "VFS unable to" error comes up.

I think that maybe it's cause of the new ata(libata) management of this new kernel and probably I was not able to configure that properly.

```

# Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers

CONFIG_ATA=y

CONFIG_SATA_NV=y

```

All the others ATA drivers are not set in this section and probably I missed the right one.

I've an ASUS A8N SLI PREMIUM motherboard with this controller

```

00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 IDE (rev f2)

00:07.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 Serial ATA Controller (rev f3)

00:08.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 Serial ATA Controller (rev f3)

```

I thought that CONFIG_SATA_NV is the right driver but obviously I was wrong.

It's absolutely not a filesystem problem(I've a reiserfs) cause I don't change if from 2.6.18 kernel.

I stress the fact that I've used the old config with "make oldconfig" so everything is like the old working config kernel(except for the new options of course, and one of those is the new ATA management)

Any help would be appreciated.

----------

## Atheos

Here is the output from the fdisk command.  I'm not sure if it is relevant but after getting frustrated with having to reinstall by doing everything from the beginning of the installation guide, I decided to mount all of my partitions in their proper spot, chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash and recompile the kernel from there.  I don't think that is relevant however since the problem existed before recompiling in that manner. The dmesg listed above is taken from the boot cd.  Unfortunately, the dmesg from the compiled kernel doesn't exist.  The Installer LiveCD is used to "install Gentoo, and you can even use it to install Gentoo without a working internet connection, just in case you want to bring Gentoo to another PC than the one you are currently installing Gentoo on."  I didn't use the graphical installer, instead I followed the instructions at http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml.

Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500106780160 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1        2433    19543041   83  Linux

/dev/sda2            2434        2799     2939895   82  Linux swap /

 Solaris

/dev/sda3            2800        3748     7622842+  83  Linux

/dev/sda4            3749       60801   458278222+   5  Extended

/dev/sda5            3749       40222   292977373+  83  Linux

/dev/sda6           40223       52381    97667136   83  Linux

/dev/sda7           52382       60801    67633618+  83  Linux

----------

## _tuxman_

It's solved, at less for me, I miss the "CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y"

So this is the working sata configuration for me(asus a8n sli premium with nvidia sata controller):

```

# Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers

CONFIG_ATA=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_SATA_NV=y

```

All the others are disabled.

@Atheos: Check that you have those enabled:

```

DEVICE DRIVERS -->

                        Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  ---> 

                                                                                                               <*> ATA device support                                                           

                                                                                                               <*>   AHCI SATA support 

                                                                                                                <*>   NVIDIA SATA support

```

ps: indeed I've found that Nvidia chipsets have switched to the AHCI open standard, that's all. Hope this could help you Atheos, and don't give up   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Atheos

i checked my kernel .config listed above and it says that all of these are compiled in.  Unfortunately that doesn't seem to be the issue.

----------

## gsoe

This one should be disabled:

```
#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA=y 
```

----------

## Atheos

I recompiled but I still am having the same issue.During my resarch I found this link: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-497930.html.  It mentions a bios shell game with devices.  The article mentions a fix but it involves using genkernel, something I dont want to do.

----------

## gsoe

Hmm, I thought that should have done it. You seem to have everything you need in the kernel, so my best suggestion now is, that you get rid of stuff you definitely don't need to avoid any possible conflicts. Specifically, from the "ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support" section, try to disable

```
CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL=y 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y 

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3=y

CONFIG_WDC_ALI15X3=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD=y

CONFIG_PDC202XX_BURST=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW=y 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513=y 
```

and from the "Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers" section get rid of everything except

```
CONFIG_ATA=y 

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_SATA_NV=y 
```

Also, unless you have real SCSI discs, you can basically get rid of everything in the SCSI section except

```
CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y
```

Not sure it will solve your problem, but it will slim down your kernel considerably. You should go over the entire kernel the same way, and if you don't already, you should use menuconfig when editing the config so you don't accidentally remove some dependencies. That is, if something I told you to remove above can't be removed with menuconfig, then don't remove it.

----------

## Atheos

My problem continues. I have slimmed the kernel down to the bare minimum, added options slowly and still get a kernel panic.  I was wondering if anybody could tell me how to compensate for a "BIOS shell game", according to this forum another topic this occurs when the BIOS is hiding the drive, without using genkernel?  That might be my issue.

Thanks

----------

## pdr

I had similar on a new install on my older T42p thinkpad laptop. I had selected the new ATA interface, but had still checked the older IDE interface when compiling the kernel. Whem I removed the IDE driver, /dev/sdaN showed up and all was well.

----------

## Melorn

I have this same problem, almost exactly, except I'm using the onboard software raid.

Nvidia NF43 board from EVGA.  two Sata drives in raid1 config.

Minimal CD w/ dodmraid  finds all the partitions, everything works fine.  Sure they show up as /dev/mapper/nvidia_cchjadahX, but they work.

Both genkernel and normally made kernels cannot find the drives.

I have the drivers compiled in.  grub can find them all(yes even grub sees only 4 partitions instead of  :Cool: .  But the kernel cannot see any drives except the CD drive.

It's been driving me nuts for a week and a half.

----------

## OmSai

 *Melorn wrote:*   

> I have this same problem, almost exactly, except I'm using the onboard software raid.
> 
> Nvidia NF43 board from EVGA.  two Sata drives in raid1 config.

 Ompload your kernel .config please...

Which kernel are you trying to use?

Or if you want to save time, you can diff yours with my .config of gentoo-2.6.23.r8

It's the same one I successfully copied over to zen-2.6.24-rc2, to solve my "VFS: Cannot open root device sda3" error

Use this command to see what is switched off in your .config that mine has switched on -

```
diff -y --suppress-common-lines -W 100 /parth/to/my/.config /path/to/your/.config | grep -v \> | grep -v \< | grep -rv ^\#
```

 *pdr wrote:*   

> I had similar on a new install on my older T42p thinkpad laptop. I had selected the new ATA interface, but had still checked the older IDE interface when compiling the kernel. Whem I removed the IDE driver, /dev/sdaN showed up and all was well.

 I cannot verify that, but I think it ought to be reported as a bug.

----------

## OmSai

Never mind, I just saw the date of the post: Wed Aug 15, 2007   :Embarassed: 

----------

